# vei v-950 vs amer dj 1700hd



## nmcjr (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the V-950 versus the American DJ 1700HD? The ADJ has higher power, but it seems the VEI's are more popular. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------

